

Vote in the Webware 100 - gscott
http://www.cnet.com/html/ww/100/2009/poll/productivity.html?tag=mncol

======
gscott
I could use your vote for OfficeZilla, listed on the bottom left hand side of
the page above. I know there are others you might use and like, you can vote
for whoever, but I could use the free traffic.

So far they have written this nice article which resulted in about 800 signups
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10193578-2.html>, they pick 10 winners
from each category so there is a reasonable chance of being one of the winners
in this category and getting the benefit of the traffic.

My job has changed so that means all sorts of time to work on the system now
if I make enough money fast enough to survive the month. This can be big if I
have more people then I have more people to sell to once I have something for
them to subscribe to (paid modules and such).

------
RWilson
Vote for JamLegend too! Gotta love the underdog in the music category...

~~~
arjunlall
<http://www.cnet.com/html/ww/100/2009/poll/audio.html>

